# Cat killed by car early this morning.



## Duchess123 (5 mo ago)

My beautiful 10 year old boy Buddy died today. He was killed 100 yards from where he lived. We live in quiet cul de sac that backs onto woods and he decided to run across the road. I am beyond devastated. I can't stop crying. I have had many cats in the past but never lost one to an accident. I still have his brother but miss him so much. I don't think I cried this much when much loved relatives passed. The violent nature of his death churns me up. He was the most gentle boy, very nervous so only had a relationship with me. We were a partnership. If I had made him stay in last night he would still be alive so I feel responsible. I don't think my heart will heal from this.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. 

Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Duchess123 (5 mo ago)

I can't stop crying. To think I will never see his beautiful face again is killing me. He was half rag doll so had very pretty markings. I adored him.


----------



## philipo f (5 mo ago)

Duchess123 said:


> I can't stop crying. To think I will never see his beautiful face again is killing me. He was half rag doll so had very pretty markings. I adored him.


So sorry for the pain your going through.He must be your only thought at the moment and hope you find some comfort with his little brother.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So very sad and sorry to hear this. Be comforted you had 10 happy years with him. 

Sadly the world has become a lot less safe for cats these days. Look after his brother x


----------



## Karl43 (11 mo ago)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I feel your pain x


----------



## REH (5 mo ago)

Duchess123 said:


> My beautiful 10 year old boy Buddy died today. He was killed 100 yards from where he lived. We live in quiet cul de sac that backs onto woods and he decided to run across the road. I am beyond devastated. I can't stop crying. I have had many cats in the past but never lost one to an accident. I still have his brother but miss him so much. I don't think I cried this much when much loved relatives passed. The violent nature of his death churns me up. He was the most gentle boy, very nervous so only had a relationship with me. We were a partnership. If I had made him stay in last night he would still be alive so I feel responsible. I don't think my heart will heal from this.


I am so sorry to read this, you must feel broken 💔


----------



## Duchess123 (5 mo ago)

REH said:


> I am so sorry to read this, you must feel broken 💔


I am totally broken. I am looking out the window this morning expecting to see his beautiful face. The tears have been relentless.


----------



## REH (5 mo ago)

Duchess123 said:


> I am totally broken. I am looking out the window this morning expecting to see his beautiful face. The tears have been relentless.


I lost my beloved cat Branston on Thursday after he ate or drank something toxic. He would have been four on Tuesday. I am broken and just don’t want to wake up in the morning as the pain and loss is unbearable. Not knowing exactly what happened is unbearable and I am filled with guilt that he ate something in our garden - I know that some of the tree berries we have are toxic. I know it could have been anything but I feel eaten up inside. I miss so much, it is just so unfair , he was so young and just so adorable


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

So very sad to hear this but you mustn't blame yourself. There are so many what if's we can think of. But what if you never had him in the first place? Then he would never have had the loving life he's had, so you must take comfort from that thought.


----------



## Duchess123 (5 mo ago)

REH said:


> I lost my beloved cat Branston on Thursday after he ate or drank something toxic. He would have been four on Tuesday. I am broken and just don’t want to wake up in the morning as the pain and loss is unbearable. Not knowing exactly what happened is unbearable and I am filled with guilt that he ate something in our garden - I know that some of the tree berries we have are toxic. I know it could have been anything but I feel eaten up inside. I miss so much, it is just so unfair , he was so young and just so adorable


I am so sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you. I keep telling myself it will be easier to cope with as time goes by, but that makes me guilty that I might forget what me meant to me. I have never felt this level of grief when my other cats were put to sleep because they were ill. At least then there was a reason . Him being hit by a car is so violent and he was the most beautiful boy. Very striking markings. I will never get over this. Oh dear the tears have started again. I don't think I could possibly cry any more after yesterday. The fact that someone hit him and just left him kills me.


----------



## REH (5 mo ago)

Duchess123 said:


> I am so sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you. I keep telling myself it will be easier to cope with as time goes by, but that makes me guilty that I might forget what me meant to me. I have never felt this level of grief when my other cats were put to sleep because they were ill. At least then there was a reason . Him being hit by a car is so violent and he was the most beautiful boy. Very striking markings. I will never get over this. Oh dear the tears have started again. I don't think I could possibly cry any more after yesterday. The fact that someone hit him and just left him kills me.


I so wish I could ease your pain. I have also lost cats before and even though I was devastated it didn’t feel as bad as this. They had lived a good life but Branston was so young to be taken. Remember he knew he was loved x


----------



## Duchess123 (5 mo ago)

REH said:


> I so wish I could ease your pain. I have also lost cats before and even though I was devastated it didn’t feel as bad as this. They had lived a good life but Branston was so young to be taken. Remember he knew he was loved x


I feel your pain too. Branston had so many more years to look forward to. I can fully understand how devastated you feel. There really are no words that will make us feel better. We just want our puss cats back in our arms.


----------



## REH (5 mo ago)

Duchess123 said:


> I feel your pain too. Branston had so many more years to look forward to. I can fully understand how devastated you feel. There really are no words that will make us feel better. We just want our puss cats back in our arms.


❤💔


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your beloved cat. I was driving my car when a fox limping trying to get across the road. No cars coming one way, I slowed down so he could cross. He made it this time. Sorry for your pain.


----------



## REH (5 mo ago)

Duchess123 said:


> My beautiful 10 year old boy Buddy died today. He was killed 100 yards from where he lived. We live in quiet cul de sac that backs onto woods and he decided to run across the road. I am beyond devastated. I can't stop crying. I have had many cats in the past but never lost one to an accident. I still have his brother but miss him so much. I don't think I cried this much when much loved relatives passed. The violent nature of his death churns me up. He was the most gentle boy, very nervous so only had a relationship with me. We were a partnership. If I had made him stay in last night he would still be alive so I feel responsible. I don't think my heart will heal from this.


Give Buddy’s brother a good night hug from me, try to take comfort from him, I am trying to do the same with my other cat Pickke.


----------



## Duchess123 (5 mo ago)

REH said:


> Give Buddy’s brother a good night hug from me, try to take comfort from him, I am trying to do the same with my other cat Pickke.


Thank you I will. He is being extra clingy understandably. He must wonder where his brother is. I will never get over his loss.


----------



## Duchess123 (5 mo ago)

It has been 3 days now and my grief is still raw. I look for Buddy all the time and my face is swollen from all the crying. I have to drive past the area he was killed every day and just can just imagine him owing there. It is pure torture. I think that time may help but then j feel guilty because if I ever grieve less for him it will make him worthless.


----------



## REH (5 mo ago)

I completely understand what you are saying about if you stop grieving you think it will make him worthless. I feel that Branston will think that I didn’t love him if I carry on like normal. We must remember that we gave them the best life and that they were happy and knew how much we loved/love them. It’s unbearably hard I just hope that the time will come when we focus on the happy times we had. Have you thought about how you can honour his memory? I am getting a portrait painted amongst other things x


----------



## Duchess123 (5 mo ago)

REH said:


> I completely understand what you are saying about if you stop grieving you think it will make him worthless. I feel that Branston will think that I didn’t love him if I carry on like normal. We must remember that we gave them the best life and that they were happy and knew how much we loved/love them. It’s unbearably hard I just hope that the time will come when we focus on the happy times we had. Have you thought about how you can honour his memory? I am getting a portrait painted amongst other things x


Thank you for your reply. I am finding it hard to even look at his photos, i want to reach in and touch his face. I probably sound barmy but i dont think i can cope with his loss .So many people say in time you will look at the happy times but i dont think my brain works like that. I had a wonderful relationship with my mum but all i can remember is what dementia did to her. And this was years ago.

I cant get past Buddys awful violent ending.I am keeping busy but crying at the same time.

I am sending a hug for you and Branston and all sad owners out there.


----------



## REH (5 mo ago)

😞look after yourself and Buddy’s brother - what’s his name? I am keeping an extra eye on Pickle as I know she misses Branston and needs reassurance and love x


----------



## Duchess123 (5 mo ago)

His name is Ozzy. There were 3 half rag doll kittens. Scooby Buddy and Ozzy. Scooby went missing (whilst living with a friend) and has never been found. Ozzy was hit by a car but survived. And Buddy died . so Ozzy is the last man standing. All 3 have/had lovely sweet nature's. Ozzy is being told every 5 mins how much he is loved.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Duchess123 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am finding it hard to even look at his photos, i want to reach in and touch his face. I probably sound barmy but i dont think i can cope with his loss .So many people say in time you will look at the happy times but i dont think my brain works like that. I had a wonderful relationship with my mum but all i can remember is what dementia did to her. And this was years ago.
> 
> I cant get past Buddys awful violent ending.I am keeping busy but crying at the same time.
> 
> I am sending a hug for you and Branston and all sad owners out there.


I am so sorry for your loss @Duchess123. 

You need to be brave, for yourself and your other cat. Buddy will know what he meant to you, what he still means to you and what he will always mean to you, so you have nothing to prove to him, as he knows. Buddy would not what you to be so sad, just as you would not want him back here suffering.. . He sounds like a very beautiful cat. 

As @REH has suggested, could you do something in his memory? When each of my 8 cats past away, I wrote down all the quirky things I loved about them, the things that made them different and also the normal things about them, so one day I can look back (when brave enough), to remind me. I buried mine too, so I can go visit and say hello when I want to, though a grave isn’t necessary to do this. Have you a photo album or photo’s to keep of dear Buddy? Now you know how precious time is, make the most of all the time you have left with your remaining cat. The pain does become more bearable. Be brave, your other cat needs you, as you do too need him. (If you continue to struggle, read the stickies on this thread). Best wishes to you xx


----------



## Duchess123 (5 mo ago)

TriTri said:


> I am so sorry for your loss @Duchess123.
> 
> You need to be brave, for yourself and your other cat. Buddy will know what he meant to you, what he still means to you and what he will always mean to you, so you have nothing to prove to him, as he knows. Buddy would not what you to be so sad, just as you would not want him back here suffering.. . He sounds like a very beautiful cat.
> 
> As @REH has suggested, could you do something in his memory? When each of my 8 cats past away, I wrote down all the quirky things I loved about them, the things that made them different and also the normal things about them, so one day I can look back (when brave enough), to remind me. I buried mine too, so I can go visit and say hello when I want to, though a grave isn’t necessary to do this. Have you a photo album or photo’s to keep of dear Buddy? Now you know how precious time is, make the most of all the time you have left with your remaining cat. The pain does become more bearable. Be brave, your other cat needs you, as you do too need him. (If you continue to struggle, read the stickies on this thread). Best wishes to you xx


Thank you for your kind words. I am keeping myself busy but thoughts about him flood in and the tears start again. He is the first and hopefully the last cat of mine killed in an accident and this is what has really upset me. I think time is the only thing that will help. 

Thank you to everyone who has replied, I don't feel so alone.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

One of my cats died on the road, well he wasn't killed outright but the vet had to put him to sleep due to his injuries. He was a gorgeous big black boy, the sweetest cat we ever had ,14 when he died. I still tear up when I think about it but I was with him as he went.
Treasure your memories.


----------



## Duchess123 (5 mo ago)

SusieRainbow said:


> One of my cats died on the road, well he wasn't killed outright but the vet had to put him to sleep due to his injuries. He was a gorgeous big black boy, the sweetest cat we ever had ,14 when he died. I still tear up when I think about it but I was with him as he went.
> Treasure your memories.


I am so sorry you went through this. It really is ghastly. Hugs.


----------



## REH (5 mo ago)

Duchess123 said:


> His name is Ozzy. There were 3 half rag doll kittens. Scooby Buddy and Ozzy. Scooby went missing (whilst living with a friend) and has never been found. Ozzy was hit by a car but survived. And Buddy died . so Ozzy is the last man standing. All 3 have/had lovely sweet nature's. Ozzy is being told every 5 mins how much he is loved.


Ozzy sounds like a real trooper! Pickle is being spoilt rotten , probably too many treats but I don’t care!! I hope Ozzy is enjoying all the love and attention 💖


----------



## REH (5 mo ago)

Duchess123 said:


> I am so sorry you went through this. It really is ghastly. Hugs.


The memories are certainly precious x


----------



## Elli891 (4 mo ago)

The same happened to me last wednesday.. funeral is tommorow.. wishing you also strenght


----------



## Duchess123 (5 mo ago)

REH said:


> The memories are certainly precious x


I am so sorry you are going through this awful time. Sending you hugs.


----------



## REH (5 mo ago)

Elli891 said:


> The same happened to me last wednesday.. funeral is tommorow.. wishing you also strenght


So sorry to hear this, sending you big hugs x


----------



## Elli891 (4 mo ago)

REH said:


> So sorry to hear this, sending you big hugs x


Thanks 🌹


----------



## Elli891 (4 mo ago)

Duchess123 said:


> I am so sorry you are going through this awful time. Sending you hugs.


Thanks 🌹


----------



## Liz B (3 mo ago)

Duchess123 said:


> My beautiful 10 year old boy Buddy died today. He was killed 100 yards from where he lived. We live in quiet cul de sac that backs onto woods and he decided to run across the road. I am beyond devastated. I can't stop crying. I have had many cats in the past but never lost one to an accident. I still have his brother but miss him so much. I don't think I cried this much when much loved relatives passed. The violent nature of his death churns me up. He was the most gentle boy, very nervous so only had a relationship with me. We were a partnership. If I had made him stay in last night he would still be alive so I feel responsible. I don't think my heart will heal from this.


Dear Duchess123,
I have just joined this forum today and seen your post about your Buddy.
I am so so sorry for the loss of your treasured friend. The bond we have with our pets is so special, the love we feel for them and the love they give to us - endures forever.
I feel and understand the pain, loss and suffering you are going through - we lost our beautiful cat Luna this week to a road accident - she was just a baby - just shy of 1 year 9 months.
Like yourself, we had never lost a cat to an accident and the pain and loss feels unbearable - she was such a loving cat who bought us so much joy and happiness - we miss her so much.
It feels so cruel and unfair that she was given so little time. I struggle with the injustice of the world that she could be taken like that in the prime of her life - she was so full of life, energy, vitality, fun and love, so I understand your turmoil at him being taken from you in such an awful way - you should have been given many more happy years with your beloved Buddy, but in his time here on earth you gave him the best life he could ever have and so much love and happiness.
Please be kind to yourself - it's natural to think of the what ifs and feel guilt at something that is out of our control. 
For me, I always felt there was the tough decision between giving Luna the freedom she wanted and keeping her safe from the world. We always felt she would never have settled for being a house cat and wouldn't have been happy to spend her life indoors when there was a whole world to explore. If we had kept her as an indoor cat, she would have spent every day of her life wishing she could go outdoors and play in the sunshine. I wish I could have protected her from everything - so yes, it is so so hard deal with feelings of guilt, but every decision you made for your cat, be it the food you gave him, the cuddles fuss and games you gave him, the freedom you gave him, all of those things you gave him through love and wanting him to have the best possible life.
Luna came to us like the brightest beacon of light in the spring last year after what had been a very dark few months. We had lost our beloved two cats to old age within six weeks of each other a few months before. They were sisters and were 15 and a half years old. Nothing prepares you for loss and although it didn't make it any easier, we were so thankful for the long life they were given. 
There is no manual for moments in life like this and everyone's experiences and ways of handling grief are different, but having gone through losing our two cats and now losing Luna there are certain things that I feel could help.
Firstly, please remember to take care of yourself and nuture yourself. Things like sleeping and eating can be so hard, but it's so important to give yourself as much energy to help you deal with the emotions you are going through. The initial period of grief can feel so raw that everything feels impossible, but also, the weeks after can feel so empty and lonely after the initial overwhelming support and condolences you receive. It can be so hard to see everyone's lives continue on around you whilst you feel so empty, so in the weeks and months that follow, try to surround yourself with people that can support you longer term, that you can call on anytime you need to talk. 
When you feel ready, with your loved ones try to talk or write down and share all your favourite memories, his favourite foods, happy moments, the funny stories of things he did, the moments he was mischievous, the happy times and the love he brought you. Maybe try filling a memory box with his favourite toys, pictures, his collar and name tag. Or maybe imortilising him in a painting or drawing, or writing him a letter or poem to express your love for him and all the things you'll miss about him.
Whilst nothing can bring him back, this will help distance you from the event of his loss and bring your focus back to his wonderful life and keeping his memory alive.
Hold on to knowing that Buddy will always be there in your heart.
My heart goes out to you at this terrible time - I send you love, hugs and strength and hope you all find comfort in all your wonderful memories of him.
Liz


----------

